# Excavators way to undress a woman



## Mountain Top (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know who impresses me more, the guy operating the machine, or the girl for standing there motionless :blink:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

that's an old post. although the guy "is" a good operator...you have to notice a couple of things...the hydraulics on that machine apparently have been extremely restricted to limit the flow/speed...and that all the items taken off that woman were "tufted"...standing up taller than the rest of her body making them easy to grab without any fear of hurting her. again, the guy is good, no doubt...but there were many factors stacked in his favor to make him so


i'd rather see him take a kitchen "wood stick match"...stick it in the crack of a sidewalk, tape some sandpaper onto one of the bucket teeth, light the match without breaking the stick. but with the hydraulics the way they are on that particular machine, should be VERY doable.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, I think I posted it 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Mountain Top (Nov 19, 2011)

dayexco said:


> that's an old post. although the guy "is" a good operator...you have to notice a couple of things...the hydraulics on that machine apparently have been extremely restricted to limit the flow/speed...and that all the items taken off that woman were "tufted"...standing up taller than the rest of her body making them easy to grab without any fear of hurting her. again, the guy is good, no doubt...but there were many factors stacked in his favor to make him so
> 
> 
> i'd rather see him take a kitchen "wood stick match"...stick it in the crack of a sidewalk, tape some sandpaper onto one of the bucket teeth, light the match without breaking the stick. but with the hydraulics the way they are on that particular machine, should be VERY doable.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

huh?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

When you post a topic, you get the good and the "bad" comments. If you can't take them, don't post. 

Any more BS and this thread will disappear. Let's keep it civilized, please.


----------



## Mountain Top (Nov 19, 2011)

angus242 said:


> When you post a topic, you get the good and the "bad" comments. If you can't take them, don't post.
> 
> Any more BS and this thread will disappear. Let's keep it civilized, please.


Sorry about that. :whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like there are some tight bushings on that stage. :whistling


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

The view was nice at the END.........:whistling


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Snobnd said:


> The view was nice at the END.........:whistling


if this dude could peel off the thong, i'd be impressed...well hey, rino in the right mood, probably could!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> that's an old post. although the guy "is" a good operator...you have to notice a couple of things...the hydraulics on that machine apparently have been extremely restricted to limit the flow/speed...and that all the items taken off that woman were "tufted"...standing up taller than the rest of her body making them easy to grab without any fear of hurting her. again, the guy is good, no doubt...but there were many factors stacked in his favor to make him so
> 
> 
> i'd rather see him take a kitchen "wood stick match"...stick it in the crack of a sidewalk, tape some sandpaper onto one of the bucket teeth, light the match without breaking the stick. but with the hydraulics the way they are on that particular machine, should be VERY doable.


I must be getting older than you Day..... I didn't even see an excavator in that vid :jester:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> if this dude could peel off the thong, i'd be impressed...well hey, rino in the right mood, probably could!


I do not have to. Women drop their panties for me in a heartbeat :thumbup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

jason, you OWE me...i just spit a mouth full of crown royal all over my monitor/keyboard


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

480sparky said:


> Yeah, I think I posted it 3-4 years ago.


 A good fitting thong never goes out of style.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I was waiting to see him unhook her bra, then I would have been impressed!


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> I do not have to. Women drop their panties for me in a heartbeat :thumbup:


Delusional thoughts are the byproduct of staring at fluffy mounds all day and playing with your joystick.............don't worry though, when you get as old as Day, delusional thoughts are the only action you'll get so hang on to em!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I was waiting to see him unhook her bra, then I would have been impressed!


Or put her clothes BACK ON! (Not that I would have been in favor of that)


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

As good as any operator might be......there are some situations that require "hands on" attention! :detective:


----------

